# Where Can I Buy Hops Seeds



## [email protected] (3/2/12)

Hi mates,I'm keen on trying to grow hops but can't find a website to find some!Any advices please.I live in NSW,Thanks


----------



## Philthy79 (3/2/12)

Budchx said:


> Hi mates,I'm keen on trying to grow hops but can't find a website to find some!Any advices please.I live in NSW,Thanks




Hi
Hops are a rhizome... and its probably the wrong time of year, but try looking at some of these for more info:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=43560

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55706

and this on how to grow them:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=91


----------



## brucearnold (3/2/12)

Budchx said:


> Hi mates,I'm keen on trying to grow hops but can't find a website to find some!Any advices please.I live in NSW,Thanks


Where in NSW? The Canberra Brewers normally have a lot to sell/give away.


----------



## raven19 (3/2/12)

Seeds will mean they are a mix of male and female plants.

Only female plants will produce hop cones for your brewing. As such Rhizomes are the only way to go.

Best planted after winter so keep an eye out on the forums closer to that time.


----------



## DJR (3/2/12)

Update your location and look around the end of May->July, there is a few places to get them, Hopco in Tasmania do some and plenty of guys here take rhizome cuttings around that time.

I will have Hersbruck, Cascade and a bit of Saaz to give away/sell depending on size this year, i'm in the Blue Mountains


----------



## HoppingMad (3/2/12)

August - November is when you start looking out for them:

- Sandy at Hopco via Mail from Tassie.
- Ebay they start selling online from July.
- People on AHB give them away or sell/swap so watch this forum.
- Some brewstores get some and they disappear fast - one such cellar doing mail order was Brewer's Choice (Vic based but they post).
- Clubs often have people digging them out and splitting up the rootball of rhizome for winter.

Good luck,

Hopper


----------



## barls (3/2/12)

i have one mt hood in a pot that ill sell. im in sydney. pm me if interested


----------



## iralosavic (3/2/12)

Pay extra for mature rhizomes that have flowered at least One prior season or else you could be waiting a few years before your first harvest.


----------



## hoppy2B (3/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> Pay extra for mature rhizomes that have flowered at least One prior season or else you could be waiting a few years before your first harvest.


Raven19 gave me a 20cm Goldings stick like rhizome about 10mm thick last year. I cut it into 2 pieces and planted them about a metre apart. It now looks like a huge bush about 3 or 4 metres wide and 4 metres high. Becoming covered in burrs at the moment and I'm eyeing it off and wondering if I can push it for 5 kilos. :huh: 
Give them lots of sun, lots of manure, lots of water, and lots of room and you'll be rewarded with lots of cones.


----------

